# Hammond Organ



## rusty (May 26, 2013)

A few elements burned out on the counter top stove I use, so off to the dump for parts. Plus I wanted a fridge, as I need to recirculate the coolant used on the condenser.

The fridge thermostat was set to the coldest setting, dead giveaway the defrost timer is toast. When I plugged it in at home the high side line gets warm immediately this tells me the fridge works and that its worth a new or recycled defrost timer. Good fridge for the money.

Whats left of a Hammond Organ, you can clearly see the palladium wires which make contact with the gold plated buss when a key is depressed.


----------



## alexxx (May 26, 2013)

do you see any values into these, someone left me this set from an electronic organ





I don't see any pm bearring material, but maybe I'm missing something...

cheers,

Alex


----------



## resabed01 (May 26, 2013)

They are phone jacks with a SPDT switch built in. The switch will have contacts which could be Ag, Pd or Au depending on the quality. The contacts are tiny and there is a lot of work to disassemble each one to get at them.
On each jack you'll see four leafs. The 3 shorter ones will have a contact. Take one apart and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## alexxx (May 26, 2013)

resabed01 said:


> They are phone jacks with a SPDT switch built in. The switch will have contacts which could be Ag, Pd or Au depending on the quality. The contacts are tiny and there is a lot of work to disassemble each one to get at them.
> On each jack you'll see four leafs. The 3 shorter ones will have a contact. Take one apart and you'll see what I mean.



thanks, I will check and post pictures if I can get a decent resolution.

cheers,

Alex


----------



## rusty (May 26, 2013)

resabed01 is right, if they came from an old telco switchboard the contacts are likely palladium.

Look on the center reed the one marked in red should be a small black dot visible from both sides, the ones marked in green are single sided facing the center reed.

You will find similar sized contacts inside rotary telephones. Do not let the time and work required to remove these discourage you.


----------



## Claudie (May 27, 2013)

In the first photograph, are those wires pure Palladium? How do you go about removing them?


----------



## rusty (May 28, 2013)

Claudie said:


> In the first photograph, are those wires pure Palladium? How do you go about removing them?



Thought someone else would have answered your question by now.

It has been claimed the wires are pure palladium, I have not personally confirmed this.

The wires are only fusion welded they are easily scraped free using a sharp knife, the biggest problem is keeping track of the little beggars.


----------



## Claudie (May 28, 2013)

Thank you. I have a couple of those laying around. I guess for now I will leave them attached to the board so I don't lose them!


----------



## rusty (May 28, 2013)

Claudie said:


> Thank you. I have a couple of those laying around. I guess for now I will leave them attached to the board so I don't lose them!



Your welcome Claudie, this is a much better informed forum thread on the Hammond organs. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=164&p=1626&hilit=hammond+organ#p1630


----------



## Claudie (May 28, 2013)

Hey thanks for that link. Ya know, when I searched the forum, I didn't find that. I guess I used the wrong words again, my wife says I am good at that :|


----------

